# Grumpy Farms first baby Buff Orpington of the 2014 season.



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, so precious!!!


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

That's the cutest picture ever!! Looks just like a couple of mine when they hatched! Huge feet!! 
When I hatched I had a brooder that the eggs were loose, thinking my chicks prob had to work harder with then rolling around. Poor things!!


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

I've had people ask why is don't take them off the roller before they hatch. I've done it this way for years with great success. I've got some that just started hatching this evening. The nod tact are 4 days old are in a brooder. I've hot lost of brooders. I've even got some duck eggs in our incubator.

Here is a picture of our dogs licking the chicks. We have Australian Shepard's. They love babies. And yes our brooder is in the house.




















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Sarah10Chickens (Sep 2, 2013)

That's so cute!! Wish my dog didn't want to eat our chicks!! Well they aren't chicks really, they are 5 weeks & in our spare room!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Sarah10Chickens said:


> That's so cute!! Wish my dog didn't want to eat our chicks!! Well they aren't chicks really, they are 5 weeks & in our spare room!


read up on training the pooch
some can be trained to leave poultry alone
our cat only wants to play rough once they start to fly


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

Our dogs have been around chicks and ducks since they were pups. They love to lick them. We've got chickens that chance the older one around the yard and when he lays down honey lay down next to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

The first warm day is what seems like forever. Put the babies out and the big chicks wanted to check them out. Since this picture it's been cold and wet again. I HATE THE WINTER!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I am not sure how my dog will be with new chicks. She loves my hens. However with her still being young she thinks its fun to chase the chickens. I have one older hen though that will stand her ground and my dog has lost many butt hairs to her. Of course now that my old hen knows she can boss the dog around every time the dog goes out to go pee, the hen will come after her, just to make the dog run.

I think my little cocker spaniel x ****zu thinks that chickens are something fun that will play with her. However she is finding out that even the rooster will only take so much then he will attack. Once that happens she runs off to find the cat, and usually my old hen is right behind her, just making sure she is being good.

We are getting us some Buff Orpington pullets next week my daughter loves the BO's.


----------



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

The Buffs are the best I think. Not the black royal buffs. They are hateful and always cause fights with the orange buffs. 

Be careful with your rooster and your dog. We "Had" a buff rooster that spurred our Austrian Shepard. Put a 4 inch cut right down his rib cage. Lucky for him I work in a surgery department. I took care of him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

